# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  مصـــــــــــــــــــر*** على مر العصور

## هيثم الفقى

مصر بوتقة الحضارات والتاريخ

 يبدأ تاريخ مصر المدون منذ  عدة آلاف من السنين قبل الميلاد , عندما تمكن سكان هذه الأرض من إقامة أول  دولة مركزية عرفتها البشرية .. ومن خلالها استقر الوجود البشرى على ضفاف  نهر النيل فى حقب ومراحل متعاقبة , وعلى مدى هذه القرون الطويلة قدم  المصريون مساهمات عديدة للحضارة الإنسانية وتفاعلوا مع غيرهم من الحضارات  والشعوب .. وإن ظلت لمصر خصوصيتها الثقافية والحضارية المميزة عبر العصور  التى ينسبها المؤرخون إلى حقبة فرعونية تمتد لنحو ثلاثة آلاف عام ثم حقبة  يونانية لنحو ثلاثة قرون , تلتها حقبة رومانية تداخلت مع الحقبة القبطية  عقب دخول المسيحية إلى مصر .. ثم جاء عصر الإمبراطوريات والدول الإسلامية  التى كان أخرها الإمبراطورية العثمانية التى كانت نهايتها بداية للعصر  الحديث فى مصر على يد محمد على باشا مؤسس مصر الحديثة قبل نحو قرنين من  الزمان .

  الحقبة الفرعونية

 تمتد الحقبة الفرعونية فى تاريخ مصر إلى نحو ثلاثة آلاف  عام من عام 3200 قبل الميلاد حتى دخول الإسكندر الأكبر مصر عام 323 قبل  الميلاد .

  وقد شهدت مصر خلال الحقبة الفرعونية العديد من مراحل النهضة والتقدم التى  تركت إرثاً هائلاً من مظاهر وآثار الحضارة والعمران والعلوم والفنون .

 ويقسم المؤرخون الحقبة  الفرعونية فى تاريخ مصر إلى ثلاثة أقسام متتالية هى :

 - الدولة القديمة .

 - الدولة الوسطى .

 - الدولة الحديثة .

  كما يقسم المؤرخون هذه  الحقبة إلى ثلاثين أسرة حاكمة مقسمة على هذه المراحل الثلاث من تاريخ مصر.

 العصر العتيق (الأسرتان 1 ,  2) :

  يعود للملك " مينا " الفضل فى تحقيق الوحدة السياسية لمصر حوالى سنة 3200ق  . م ، و استطاع أن يؤسس أول أسرة حاكمة في تاريخ مصر الفرعونية ، و قد  أراد مينا أن يؤمن وحدة البلاد فأقام مدينة قرب رأس الدلتا سميت فيما بعد  بأسم "ممفيس" ، وكانت هذه الوحدة عاملاً هاماً فى نهضة مصر فى شتى نواحى  الحياة . 

  الدولة القديمة ( الأٍسرات من 3 إلى 6 ) :

 يعتبرعصر هذه الدولة فترة شباب مصر وقد تميزت بالاستقرار و  الأمن و السلام ، مما يسر تقدمها أقتصادياً و ثقافياً و فنياً ، و قد  انعقد لواء الحكم لملوك الدولة القديمة من بناة الأهرامات حوالي 2800 ق . م  بعد أن انتقل عرش البلاد إلى منف على يد الفرعون زوسر صاحب أقدم هرم معروف  و هو الهرم المدرج بسقارة ، و ازدهرت حضارة مصر في أيام هذه الدولة ، وليس  أدل علي ذلك من أهرامات الجيزة الضخمة للملك خوفو وخفرع ومنكاورع .

 العصر المتوسط الأول (  الأسرات من 7 إلى 10 ):

  بدأ هذا العصر حوالي سنة 2200 ق . م حين انفلت زمام  الحكم من يد الفرعون حتى استطاع  " منتوحتب الثاني"  توحيد البلاد مرة  ثانية .

  الدولة الوسطى ( الأسرات 11 ,  12 ) :

  بعد أن تمكن" منتوحتب الثاني " أمير طيبة حوالي سنة 2065 ق . م من إعادة  توحيد البلاد قام بتأسيس حكومة قوية نجحت في توطيد النظام و استتاب الأمن  مما ساعد علي انتعاش البلاد اقتصادياً و تقدم الفنون و العمارة ثم بدأ سنة  2000 ق . م حكم رجل عظيم هو أمنمحات الأول صاحب الفضل الأكبر في بناء  النهضة التي ظهرت أيام الدولة الوسطى .

 ولقد حاز ملوك وملكات الأسرة الثانية عشرة  شهرة عالمية فى ميادين السياسة والحرب والثقافة والحضارة والدين ، مثل  "أحمس" بطل التحرير, " امنحوتب الأول" العادل الذى أصدر قانونا بمنع السخرة  وبوضع المعايير العادلة للأجور والحوافز, و"تحتمس الأول" المحارب الذى وسع  الحدود المصرية شمالا وجنوبا ونشر التعليم وتوسع فى فتح المناجـم وصناعـة  التعديـن ، و " تحتمس الثاني" و" تحتمس الثالث" الإمبراطور صاحب العبقرية  العسكرية الفذة وأول فاتح عظيم فى تاريخ العالم , و " تحتمس الرابع"  الدبلوماسي الذى كان أول من اهتم بتدوين وتسجيل المعاهدات الدولية ,  و"امنحوتب الثالث" أغنى ملك فى العالم القديم والذي فتح المدارس " بيوت  الحياة" لنشر التعليم والفنون التشكيلية والتطبيقية ، و"إخناتون" أول  الموحدين وأول ملك فى تاريخ الإنسانية نادى بوحدانية الله خالق كل شـــــئ ,  و" توت عنخ آمون" الذى حاز شهرة فى العالم المعاصر, ومن أشـهـر ملـكات هذه  الأسرة عـلى سبـيـل المـثـال المـلـكـة " اياح حتب" زوجـــة الـــمــلك "  سقنن رع" ، والـــمــلــكــة " أحمس نفرتارى " زوجة أحمس الأول ، والملكة "  تى" بنت الشعب وزوجة امنحوتب الثالث وأم إخناتون ، والملكة " نفرتيتى"  زوجة " إخناتون" والملكة العظيمة "حتشبسوت" التي حكمت مصر قرابة عشرين عاما  وبلغت مصر فى عهدها أعلى قمة فى الحضارة والعمارة والتجارة الدولية حيث  أرسلت البعثة البحرية التجارية والعلمية إلى بلاد " بونت" كذلك شيدت واحدا  من أعظم الآثار المعمارية وأكثرها روعة وفخامة وهو معبد " الدير البحري"  على الشاطئ الغربي للنيل فى مواجهة الأقصر وهو معبد فريد فى تصميمه وليس له  مثيل بين معابد العالم القديم كلها ، كما شهد هذا العصر أيضا " ثورة  إخناتون الدينية" حيث دعا إلى عبادة إله واحد ورمز له بقرص الشمس وأنشأ  عاصمة جديدة للبلاد وأسماها "اخيتاتون".

----------


## هيثم الفقى

العصر المتوسط الثانى (  الاسرات من 13 الى 17 ) :

 خلال عصر الأسرة الثانية عشرة حوالي سنة 1725 ق . م قامت  القبائل الرعوية التي كانت تسكن في فلسطين و أطلق عليها أسم "الهكسوس"  بالإغارة على مصر واجتياح اراضيها ، فلما أخذت قوة الهكسوس في الضعف ، هب  أمراء طيبة يكافحون في سبيل استرداد حرية بلدهم المسلوبة و قد كتب الله لهم  النجاح وتمكن أحمس من الاستيلاء على عاصمتهم في الدلتا و طردهم من البلاد .

 الدولة الحديثة ( الاسرات من  18 إلى 20 ) :


 بعد أن طرد احمس الهكسوس رجع الى بلاده سنة 1571 ق . م  حيث قضى على ثورات النوبيين جنوباً واتجه الى الاصلاح الداخلى فى البلاد  واهتم بإنشاء جيش عامل منظم وسلحه بكل الأسلحة المعروفة فى ذلك الوقت وزوده  بالعجلات الحربية، ويُعد رمسيس الثانى من أشهر ملوك هذه الدولة وتعتبر  حروبه آخر المجهودات التى بذلها ملوك الدولة الحديثة فى سبيل المحافظة على  الوحدة وقد انتهت خصومته مع ملك الحيثيين بتوقيع معاهدة عدم اعتداء بين  الطرفين بعد معركة قادش ، وتُعد هذه المعاهدة أول معاهدة سلام فى التاريخ  واصبحت مصر قوة كبرى ، وصارت بذلك امبراطورية عظيمة مترامية الأطراف .

 العصر المتأخر ( الأسرات من  21  إلى 30) :

 كان هذا العصر فصل الختام في التاريخ الفرعوني حيث تعرضت  مصر منذ حكم الأسرة 21 وحتى الأسرة 28 لاحتلال كل من الآشوريين عام 670 ق.م  ، ثم الفرس حتى انتهى حكم الفراعنة مع الأسرة الــ 30 ودخول الإسكندر  الأكبر مصر .


 فنون الحضارة الفرعونية  :

 العمارة : برع المصريون فى فن العمارة  وآثارهم الخالدة خير شاهد على ذلك ففي الدولة القديمة شيدت المصاطب  والأهرامات وهى تمثل العمائر الجنائزية، وأول هرم بنى هو " هرم زوسر" ، ثم  "هرم ميدوم"، إلا أن أشهرها جميعاً أهرامات الجيزة الثلاث وتمثال أبو الهول  وشيدت فى عهد الأسرة الرابعة وبلغ عدد الأهرامات التي بُنيت لتكون مثوى  للفراعنة 97 هرماً .
 ثم بدأ انتشار المعابد الجنائزية فى عصر الدولة الوسطى  واهتم ملوك الأسرة الـ 12 بمنطقة الفيوم بأعمال الري فيها، وأشهر معابد  أنشأها ملوك هذه الأسرة معبد " اللابرانت" أو "قصر التيه" كما سماه الإغريق  والذي شيده الملك " أمنمحات الثالث" فى هوارة قرب الفيوم كما شيد القلاع  والحصون والأسوار على حدود مصر الشرقية. ويعتبر عصر الدولة الحديثة أعظم  فترة عرفتها أساليب العمارة والصور الجدارية والحرف والفنون الدقيقة التي  تظهر على حوائط بعض المعابد الضخمة المتنوعة التصميمات كالكرنك والأقصر  وأبو سمبل .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ويعتبر عهد " تحتمس الأول" نقطة تحول فى بناء الهرم ليكون  مقبرة، ونحت مقابر مختفية فى باطن الجبل فى البر الغربي بالأقصر تتسم  بالغنى والجمال فى أثاثها الجنائزي ويظهر ذلك بوضوح فى مقبرة الملك " توت  عنخ آمون" .
 وقد  عمد فنانو هذه الدولة - للحفاظ على نقوش الحوائط - إلى استخدام الحفر  الغائر والبارز بروزاً بسيطاً حتى لا تتعرض للضياع أو التشويه، وآخر ما  اكتشف من مقابر وادى الملوك مقبرة أبناء رمسيس الثاني التي تُعد من أكبرها  مساحة وتحتوى على 15 مومياء .
 أما المسلات الفرعونية فقد كانت تقام فى ازدواج أمام  مداخل المعابد وهى منحوتة من الجرانيت، ومن أجمل أمثلة عمائر عصر  الإمبراطورية المصرية القديمة معابد "آمون"  و"خـــوفـو"و"الــكـرنـــك"و"الأقـــصر" و"الـرمـسيــوم" و" حتشبسوت" بالبر  الشرقي والمعابد الـمـنـحـوتة في الـــصخـر مـثـل"أبـو سـمـبل  الـكــبــيـر" و"أبو سمبل الصغير " .
 وظهرت اتجاهات جديدة فى فنون العمارة والفنون التشكيلية  والتطبيقية وضحت بصورة واضحة فى فن نحت التماثيل الضخمة والصغيرة وزخرفة  أعمدة المعابد والنقوش الجدارية .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تؤكد آثار المصريين براعتهم فى  الكتابة والأدب ويظهر ذلك واضحاً فيما تركه المصريون من آثار، ولن ينسى  التاريخ فضل المصريين على الإنسانية فى اختراع الكتابة التي سماها الأغريق  "بالخط الهيروغليفي" وتتكون الأبجدية الهيروغليفية من 24حرفاً .. واستخدم  المصريون القدماء المداد الأسود أو الأحمر فى الكتابة على أوراق البردى .
 وبرع المصريون فى الأدب الديني الذى تناول العقائد الدينية ونظرياتهم عن  الحياة الأخرى وأسرار الكون والأساطير المختلفة للآلهة والصلوات والأناشيد  ومن أقدم أمثلة الأدب الديني " نصوص الأهرامات و "كتاب الموتى " .


 كما برع الأديب المصرى القديم فى كتابة القصص وحرص  على أن تكون الكلمة أداة توصيل للحكمة وآداب السلوك وظل المصريون حريصين  على رواية تراثهم من الحكم والأمثال وعلى ترديدها بأعيادهم واحتفالاتهم  وتقاليدهم .
 وبذلك كان المصريون من أحرص شعوب العالم على تسجيل وتدوين  تاريخهم والأحداث التي تعرضوا لها فى حياتهم وبهذه الخطوة الحضارية ظهر  العديد من الأدباء والحكماء والمثقفين المصريين الذين تركوا لنا أعمالا تدل  على مدى رقي الفكر والثقافة فى مصر .

 الموسيقي : أحب المصرى  الموسيقى والغناء، وأقبل المصريون على الموسيقى واستخدموها في تربية النشء  وفي الاحتفالات العامة والخاصة وخاصة فى الجيش، وكذلك استخدموها فى الصلوات  ودفن الموتى. وقد عرف المصريون فى عصر الدولة القديمة آلات النفخ  والوتريات مثل "الهارب" (اسمها الفرعوني تيبوتى) وابتدعوا أنماطا وأشكالا  من الآلات التي تؤدى الإيقاعات والنغمات المختلفة وقاموا بتطويرها عبر  مراحل تاريخهم القديم .

 التزين : 


 عرف المصريون التزين بالحلى , وتميزت مصنوعاتهم بالدقة  الفنية العالية وجمال التشكيل ، واستمدت العناصر الزخرفية من الطبيعة مثل  نبات البردى والنخيل وزهرة اللوتس والأحجار الكريمة ، واستخدموا التمائم  التى اعتقدوا انها تحميهم من قوى الشر ، وحرصت المرأة بصفة خاصة على  الإهتمام بزينتها واستخدمت الكحل والأساور والعقود والخواتم والقلائد  والحنة، كما اختلفت الملابس فى مصر الفرعونية من طبقة إلى أخرى ، وكانت  الملابس تصنع من الكتان الناعم أو من الأقمشة الحريرية المستوردة من بلاد  سوريا القديمة، كما تنوعت الملابس باختلاف المناسبات .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الحقبة اليونانية

 الاسكندر الأكبر

 امتدت الحقبة اليونانية فى  تاريخ مصر لنحو ثلاثة قرون , فبعد أن نجح الإسكندر المقدونى فى هزيمة الفرس  فى آسيا الصغرى فتح مصر عام 332 ق.م وطرد منها الفرس ، وقد توج الإسكندر  نفسه ملكاً على منهج الفراعنة ووضع أساس مدينة الإسكندرية ثم زار معبد آمون  فى واحة سيوة والذى كان يتمتع بشهرة عالمية واسعة فى ذلك الوقت .

 مصر تحت حكم البطالمة :                            

 بعد وفاة الإسكندر أسس " بطليموس" - أحد قواد  الإسكندر - حكم البطالمة فى مصر الذى استمر حتى عام 30 ق·م ، وقد ظلت دولة  البطالمة قوية فى عهد ملوكها الأوائل ثم حل بها الضعف نتيجة ثورة المصريين  ضدهم ولضعف ملوكها ·· واستغلت روما هذه المنازعات لبسط نفوذها على مصر وقضت  على البطالمة سنه 30 ق· م أيام حكم الملكة كليوباترا , لتبدأ الحقبة  الرومانية فى التاريخ المصرى .

 مظاهر الحضارة المصرية فى عهد  البطالمة :

 بنى البطالمة فى الإسكندرية القصور والحدائق وأصبحت  الإسكندرية مركزاً للحضارة حيث ذاعت شهرتها فى مجال الفن والعلم والصناعة  والتجارة كما كانت الميناء الأول فى البحر المتوسط بفضل منارتها الشهيرة  التى اعتبرها الإغريق إحدى عجائب الدنيا السبع .
 وقد قامت بالإسكندرية  حضارة إغريقية مصرية عظيمة تمثلت فى :

 جامعة الإسكندرية :             

 التى أنشأها البطالمة ويرجع الفضل إلى علماء  جامعة الإسكندرية فى التوصل إلى حقائق علمية عن دوران الأرض حول الشمس  وتقدير محيط الكرة الأرضية، واشتهرت الجامعة بدراسة الطب خاصة التشريح  والجراحة ومن أشهر العلماء فى جامعة الإسكندرية " إقليدس" عالم الهندسة، و"  بطليموس" الجغرافى و" مانيتون" المؤرخ المصرى .

 مكتبة الإسكندرية  وأثرها الثقافى :

 أنشأ البطالمة فى الإسكندرية مكتبة ضخمة كانت  تُعد أعظم مكتبة فى العالم احتوت على أكثر من نصف مليون لفافة بردى، وقد  أمر البطالمة أن يهدى كل زائر من العلماء مدينة الإسكندرية نسخة من مؤلفاته  وبذلك وصل عدد الكتب بالمكتبة أكثر من 700 ألف كتاب· 
 وقد عمل  البطالمة على احترام ديانة المصريين وقدموا القرابين للمعبودات المصرية،  وشيدوا لها المعابد مثل معبد إدفو ومعبد دندرة ومعابد فيلة بأسوان ، وكان  البطالمة يظهرون فى الحفلات الرسمية بزى الفراعنة .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*
 فتح الرومان مصر عام 30 ق· م وأصبحت إحدى ولايات  الامبراطورية الرومانية وأصبحت مصر أثمن ممتلكات الإمبراطورية الرومانية  لموقعها الجغرافى الفريد وخصوبة أرضها ذات الإنتاج الوفير ونهضتها  العمرانية والثقافية والحضارية وازدهرت الزراعة فى العصر الرومانى .

 كما كانت صناعة الزجاج من أرقى الصناعات المصرية حتى إنه يرجع إلى مصر  الفضل فى ابتكار فن تشكيل الزجاج بالنفخ، وكانت مصر تحتكر صناعة الورق،  واشتهرت بصناعة العطور وأدوات الزينة والمنسوجات الكتانية الرفيعة .

 وأصبحت العاصمة المصرية "الإسكندرية" أكبر مركز تجارى وصناعى فى شرق البحر  المتوسط فى مصر وثانى مدن الإمبراطورية الرومانية وقد استمرت جامعة  الإسكندرية فى عهد الرومان مركزاً للبحث العلمى ومقراً للعلماء من شتى  أنحاء العالم .


الحقبة القبطية


 القديس يوسف النجار ورحله العائلة المقدسة فى مصر


 دخلت المسيحية مصر فى منتصف القرن الأول الميلادى ، ومع دخول  القديس مرقس الإسكندرية عام 65 م تأسست أول كنيسة قبطية فى مصر .
 وقد  لاقى المسيحيون فى أواخر القرن الثالث الميلادى الإضطهاد على يد الإمبراطور  دقلديانوس وقد اطلق على هذه الفترة عصر الشهداء لكثرة من استشهد فيها من  الأقباط . واتخذ القبط من السنة التى اعتلى فيها دقلديانوس العرش ( عام 284  م) بداية للتقويم القبطى .

 ومن أبرز مظاهر هذا العصر انتشار نزعة  الزهد بين المسيحيين والتى نتج عنها قيام الرهبنة وإنشاء الأديرة العديدة  فى جميع أنحاء مصر .
 نهضت العمارة القبطية بروح الفن الفرعونى القديم  وأكملت حلقة من حلقات الفن المتصلة منذ الحضارة الفرعونية والحضارة  اليونانية والرومانية بمصر، وتُعد الكنائس التى شيدت فى القرن الخامس  الميلادى نموذجاً للعمارة والفن القبطى .

 وكان التصوير السائد فى  العصر القبطى امتداداً للطريقة التى تواترت من العصور السابقة فى مصر وهى  التصوير بألوان الاكاسيد "الفرسك" على الحوائط المغطاة بطبقة من الجبس .
 ومثلما عرف المصريون القدماء الموسيقى نشأ فى العصر القبطى فى مصر فن  موسيقى كنسى ليساير النزعة الفنية الموسيقية للأنغام المصرية القديمة وما  زالت الألحان التى تعزف فى الكنيسة القبطية حالياً تحمل أسماء فرعونية مثل  "اللحن السنجارى" وكذلك " اللحن الاتربينى" .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

* الحقبة  الاسلامية*

*بعث محمد رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم رسالة فى  السنة السابعة للهجرة ( 628 م) يدعو فيها المقوقس عظيم القبط الى الاسلام .
*

  وقد أحسن المقوقس استقبال سفراء النبي صلي الله عليه وعلى الرغم من أن  المقوقس تردد فى قبول الدعوة الإسلامية إلا أنه بعث بهدية إلى الرسول  الكريم .

 كان على رأس هدية المقوقس إحدى بنات مصر وهى السيدة "  مارية " وبعض من منتجات مصر . وقد خلفت هدية المقوقس إلى النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم روابط قوية بين مصر وبلاد العرب على عهد الرسول الكريم وبخاصة  بعد إنجابه من السيدة مارية ولده إبراهيم وهو الأمر الذى دعم صلة النسب مع  المصريين ومهدت للفتح الإسلامي لمصر .

 وقد جاءت رسالة الرسول فى  الوقت الذى كانت تعانى مصر فيه من الاضطراب الذى كان يسود مصر فى ذلك الوقت  وبخاصة فى الاختلافات الدينية التى كانت بين المصريين والبيزنطيين .

 الفتح الإسلامى لمصر 



 تم فتح مصر فى عهد عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله  عنه على يد عمرو بن العاص عام  20 هـ / 641 م .

 وبدأت منذ ذلك  التاريخ مرحلة هامة من مراحل التاريخ السياسى لمصر الإسلامية اضطلعت خلالها  بدور مهم عبر مراحل التاريخ الاسلامى التى امتدت عبر عدة دول وامبراطوريات  إسلامية تشمل بدءاً بالدولة الأموية , ثم الدولة العباسية فالاخشيدية  فالدولة الفاطمية ثم الدولية الأيوبية , ثم عصر المماليك وأخيراً  الإمبراطورية العثمانية التى كانت مصر إحدى ولاياتها لنحو ثلاثمائة عام .

 وقد شهدت مصر خلال الحكم الإسلامي نهضة شاملة فى العمران والفنون  تمثلت فى العمارة الإسلامية بإنشاء العديد من المساجد والقلاع والحصون  والأسوار، كذلك الفنون الزخرفية التى تمثلت فى أول عاصمة إسلامية فى مصر  وهى مدينة الفسطاط وبها جامع عمرو بن العاص ويُعد مقياس النيل بجزيرة  الروضة أقدم أثر مصرى إسلامى والذى أنشأه الخليفة العباسى المتوكل بالله  عام 245هـ· 


 ويتجلى ازدهار العمارة الإسلامية فى مدينة القطائع  وجامع أحمد بن طولون الذى شيد على نهج جامع عمرو بن العاص مع إضافة  النافورة والمئذنة والدعامات والزخرفة واللوحة التأسيسية ·· ومئذنة جامع  ابن طولون هى الوحيدة فى مساجد مصر التى لها هذا الشكل . 
 وتقدمت  العمارة الإسلامية فى العهد الفاطمى ويُعد الجامع الأزهر من أشهر فنون  العمارة الفاطمية فى مصر، وكذلك الجامع الأنور " الحاكم بأمر الله" والجامع  الأقمر.

 وتميز العصر الأيوبى بتقدم العمارة، ومن أشهر معالمها  بنـاء قلعة صلاح الدين وتمثل هذه القلعة العمارة الإسلامية منذ الدولة  الأيوبية حتى عصر محمد على .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كما ترك المماليك ثروة فنية عظيمة  تمثلت فى المساجد والقباب ودور الصوفية والقصور والمدارس والقلاع والأسبلة .

 العصر الحديث


  يبدأ العصر الحديث فى مصر بتولى محمد على الحكم بإرادة الشعب المصرى عام  1805 متحدين بذلك سلطة الدولة العثمانية . 



 وقد ولد محمد على باشا بمدينة قولة إحدى مدن  اليونان سنة 1769 م وعندما أغار نابليون بونابرت على مصر وشرع الباب العالي  ( تركيا) فى تعبئة جيوشها انضم محمد على إلى كتيبة للدفاع عن مصر وقد ظل  محمد على بمصر وشهد انتهاء الحملة الفرنسية على مصر. 

 وبدأ محمد  على يدبر لنفسه خطة لم يسبقه إليها أحد وهي التودد إلى الشعب المصري  واستمالة زعمائه للوصول إلى قمة السلطة وخاصة بعد ثورة الشعب ضد المماليك  فى مارس سنة 1804 م من كثرة وقوع المظالم وزيادة الضرائب على الشعب المصرى  وهنا اغتنم محمد على تطور أحداث هذه الحركة ليؤيدها . 

 تولى محمد  على حكم مصر
 تحقيقاً لرغبة الشعب المصري وزعمائه وعلمائه والذين أصدروا  حكمهم بعزل الوالي العثماني خورشيد باشا وتعيين محمد على واليا على مصر  بدلا منه فى 13 مايو سنة 1805م وهكذا تولي محمد على باشا حكم مصر نزولا على  رغبة أبنائها لتبدأ مصر مرحلة جديدة من النهضة أثرت على تاريخها السياسي  والحربي والاقتصادي والاجتماعي ,ورغم الاختلافات في الرأي حول اصلاحات محمد  علي الا ان ثمة اجماعا ان محمد علي هو بان مصر الحديثة واذا كانت اصلاحاته  تصب كلها في تقوية الجيش وانه سخر قدرات الشعب ومقدراته لخدمة غرض واحد هو  صنع مجد شخصي وتكوين امبراطورية مترامية الاطراف يحكمها هو وابناءؤه الا  ان اثر هذه الاصلاحات كان عظيما وفما أن بدأ محمد على باشا حكم مصر إلا  وكان قد عزم بل وصمم على أن يجعل من مصر دولة لها سيادة بعد غياب قرون  طويلة لهذه السيادة وتسير على نفس خطي التقدم والرقي الذى تشهده دول العالم  الكبري فى ذلك الوقت وبخاصة إنجلترا وفرنسا بعد أن ظلت مصر ولاية تابعة  للدولة العثمانية لمدة ثلاثة قرون متعاقبة تتنازعها قوى عديدة . 
 بعد  أن استتب لمحمد على باشا الحكم تخلص اولا من الزعامة الشعبية المتمثلة  بكبيرها عمر مكرم فعزله ونفاه الي دمياط وقضي على أعدائه من المماليك فى  مذبحة المماليك الشهيرة سنة 1811م كما قام بإلغاء فرق الإنكشارية أو فرق  الجنود العثمانية وكان قد تخلص من تهديد الانجليز له بانتصاره عليهم في  الحملة التي سيروها الي فريزر 1807 . 

 النهوض بمصر : بدأ محمد على  فى إرساء دعائم جديدة للنهوض بمصر الحديثه علي النحو التالي : 

  الجيش 

 قام محمد علي بتشكيل جيش حديث جنوده من المصريين للدفاع عن  بلادهم ولكي يحصل علي المال لتجهيز الجيش والاسطول شدد من سيطرته علي  تجارة الواردات والصادرات واسس نظام الاحتكار ، وبذلك استطاع محمد على  تثبيت أركان حكمه ،وأنشئت أول مدرسة حربية للمشاه سنة 1820 م. وفى سنة  1823م كان التشكيل الأول للجيش المصري وكان مكونا من ست كتائب ثم ارتفع عدد  هذه الكتائب فيما بعد وأصبح الجيش المصري يواكب أحدث النظم العسكرية فى  العالم فى ذلك الوقت ،وقد ساعده هذا الجيش في تنفيذ سياسته الطموحة قي  تكوين امبراطورية واسعة في البلاد التي تتكلم اللغة العربية وتتألف من مصر  والسودان والشام والعراق وشبه جزيرة العرب لتكون ضمانا قويا للمحافظة سلامة  المنطقة من الاطماع الاوروبية وخطر التقسيم . 

 التعليم 

 أيضا قام محمد على بوضع أولي لبنات التعليم الحديث فى مصر على الرغم مما  لاقاه من صعوبات بالغة ومن هنا انشأ نظام التعليم الحديث في مراحله  الابتدائية والتجهيزية والخصوصية كما نشر المدارس المختلفة لتعليم أبناء  الشعب المصرى ومنها المدارس الحربية و مدارس الموسيقي العسكرية وغيرها من  المدارس ، أيضا كان هناك العديد من المدارس الأخري مثل مدرسة الألسن ومدرسة  الولادة ومدرسة الطب أو مدرسة القصر العيني ومدرسة الطب البيطري ومدرسة  الزراعة وغيرهم من المدارس ، كما عمد الي ايفاد البعثات التعليمية الي  الخارج لعجز الازهر علي توفير موظفين اكفاء في التجارة والصناعة والزراعة .  

 الصناعة والزراعة 

 اهتم أيضا بالصناعة التى تطورت  تطورا كبيرا فى عهده والتى أصبحت ثاني عماد للدولة بعد التعليم بكافة  أشكالها وبخاصة الحربية لمواكبة الأنظمة التى كانت موجودة بأوروبا وحتي لا  تعتمد مصر على جلب كافة احتياجاتها من الخارج ، وهكذا تم إنشاء العديد من  المصانع وكان أول مصنع حكومي بمصر هو مصنع الخرنفش للنسيج وكان ذلك فى سنة  1816 م ، ثم بدأت تتوالي المصانع سواء الحربية أو غيرها الأمر الذى أدي  بمحمد على إلى اتباع سياسة خاصة للنهوض بهذه المصانع بدأها أولا باستخدام  الخبراء والصناع المهرة من الدول الأوروبية لتخريج كوادر مصرية من رؤساء  وعمال وصناع وفنيين وإحلالهم محل الأجانب بالتدريج . 
 كذلك أولى محمد  على الزراعة اهتماماً كبيراً فأقام مشروعات كبرى لتنظيم الرى والمياه  كالقناطر الخيرية وترعة المحمودية التي امدت الاسكندرية بمياه النيل ..  وأدخل المحاصيل النقدية إلى مصر خاصة محصول القطن , وكذلك بعض المنتجات  الأخرى المستخدمة فى الصناعة . 

 العمارة والهندسة 

 اهتم  بالنهوض بمصر فى كافة المجالات الأخرى وبخاصة فى العمارة التى تميزت بطرز  جديدة وافدة على مصر كان أغلبها أوروبى نظرا لاستقدام محمد على للعديد من  المهندسين والعمال الأجانب لبناء العديد من العمائر سواء الدينية أو  المدنية أو الحربية. 
 تميز عصر محمد على باشا بالنهضة فى التنظيم  والهندسة فى العمارة ممثلة فى أنه أصبح يوجد لائحة للتنظيم حيث فتحت  الحارات والدروب وسهل المرور بها , وأصبح الناس بمصر يتبعون فى مبانيهم  الطرز المعمارية الحديثة . 

 معاهدة لندن 

 اعلن محمد علي  1838 عزمه الانفصال عن الدولة العثمانية فأعلنت الدول الاوروبية معارضتها  بحجة المحافظة علي سياسة التوازن الدولي وفي عام 1839 هزم المصريون الاتراك  واستسلم الاسطول العثماني الي محمد علي فباتت الدولة العثمانية بدون جيش  او اسطول فتدخلت الدول الاوروبية خصوصا بريطانيا وهددت محمدعلي بتحالف  عسكري دولي ضده وفرضت عليه معاهدة لندن عام 1840 وتنص علي اعطاء محمد علي  حكم مصر وراثيا مع بقاء مصر جزء من ممتلكات السلطنة العثمانية وكانت  الوصاية الدولية التي افرزتها تلك المعاهدة ادت الي سيطرة مالية ثم سياسية  اجنبية ماجعل مصر مستعمرة من دون الحاجة الي معارك عسكرية او وجود عسكري  اجنبي مباشر .

 خلفاء محمد علي 
 - تولي إبراهيم باشا الابن  الاكبر لمحمد على باشا من 1848 إلى أن توفى فى 10 نوفمبر 1848. 
 - عباس  حلمى الأول ابن أحمد طوسون باشا ابن محمد على باشا من 10 نوفمبر 1848 إلى  13 يوليو 1854 . 
 - محمد سعيد باشا ابن محمد على من 14 يوليو 1854 إلى  18 يناير . 
 - الخديوى إسماعيل ابن ابرهيم ابن محمد على ( والى ثم  خديوى ) من 19 يناير 1863 إلى 26 يونيو 1879. 
 - الخديوى محمد توفيق بن  اسماعيل باشا من 26 يونيو 1879 إلى 7 يناير 1892 . 
 - الخديوى عباس  حلمى الثانى تولى فى 8 يناير 1892 وعزل فى 19 سبتمبر 1914 . 
 - السلطان  حسين كامل تولى من 19 ديسمبر 1914 إلى أن توفى 9 أكتوبر 1917. 
 -  الملك فؤاد الأول تولى من 9 أكتوبر إلى أن توفى فى 28إبريل 1936 .( سلطان  ثم ملك) . 
 - الملك فاروق الأول من 28إبريل 1936 إلى أن تنازل عن العرش  فى 26 يوليو 1952 . 
 - الملك أحمد فؤاد الثانى من 26 يوليو 1952 إلى  إعلان الجمهورية فى 18 يونيو 1953.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

- وحاول ابناء محمد على أن  يسلكوا مسلكه فى محاولة اللحاق بالحضارة الأوروبية ، فقد شهدت البلاد فى  عهد الخديوى إسماعيل باشا نهضة تمثلت فى الإصلاح الإدارى كما شهدت الصناعة  والزراعة نهضة وازدهاراً كبيراً فى عهده واهتم بالبناء والعمارة ، وانشأ  دار الأوبرا القديمة ، ومد خطوط السكك الحديدية و فى عام 1869 افتتحت قناة  السويس للملاحة الدولية . 
 وقد شهدت مصر عدة ثورات ضد التدخل الأجنبى  حيث اشتدت الحركة الوطنية فكانت ثورة عرابى عام 1882 التى انتهت بالاحتلال  البريطاني لمصر والذى ووجه بنضال متواصل قاده الزعيم الوطنى مصطفى كامل فى  بداية القرن العشرين وخلفه الزعيم محمد فريد ، هذا وقد دخلت مصر إلى القرن  العشرين وهى مثقلة بأعباء الاستعمار البريطانى بضغوطه لنهب ثرواتها،  وتضاعفت المقاومة الشعبية والحركة الوطنية ضد الإحتلال ، وظهر الشعور  الوطنى بقوة مع ثورة 1919 للمطالبة بالإستقلال ، وكان للزعيم الوطنى سعد  زغلول دور بارز فيها ، ثم تم إلغاء الحماية البريطانية على مصر فى عام 1922  والإعتراف بإستقلالها ، وصدر أول دستور مصرى عام 1923 , وعرفت مصر فى  الفترة من 1923 - 1952 أول تجربة للتعددية الحزبية والديموقراطية  البرلمانية , ولكن فساد السراى و تدخلات الملك والاحتلال وانحراف بعض  الاحزاب عن دورها الوطنى كل ذلك قاد إلى مناخ من التدهور والوهن الذى وصل  ذروته بالهزيمة العربية فى حرب فلسطين مما مهد الظروف الى قيام ثورة 23  يوليو 1952 .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ثورة 23 يوليو :            

 قاد جمال عبد الناصر ثورة 23 يوليو 1952••  والتى قامت بالعديد من الإنجازات من أهمها إصدار قانون الإصلاح الزراعى  وتوقيع اتفاقية جلاء الاحتلال البريطانى عن مصر مما دفع القوى الإستعمارية  السابقة ( بريطانيا وفرنسا ) إلى التحالف مع إسرائيل وشن عدوان غاشم على  مصر بعد القرار المصرى بتأميم قناة السويس , وقد تصدت مصر لهذا العدوان  وساندها الرأى العام العالمى الذى اجبر المعتدين على الإنسحاب ، ووضعت أول  خطة خمسية للتنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية فى تاريخ مصر عام 1960 وحققت  أهدافها فى تطوير الصناعة والإنتاج وتم إنشاء السد العالى 1960-1970 ونهضت  البلاد فى مجال التعليم والصحة والإنشاء والتعمير والزراعة• 
 وفى مجال  السياسة الخارجية عملت ثورة يوليو على تشجيع حركات التحرير من الاستعمار  كما اتخذت سياسة الحياد الإيجابي مبدآً أساسياً فى سياساتها الخارجية . 
 وأدركت إسرائيل منذ نشأتها الدور القيادي لمصر فى العالم العربي فقامت فى 5  يونيو 1967 م بشن هجوم غادر على مصر وسوريا والأردن واحتلت سيناء والجولان  والضفة الغربية للأردن . 
 واستطاع جيش مصر برغم فداحة الخسارة أن يعبر  هذه المحنة فى صموده أمام القوات الإسرائيلية ودخوله حرب الاستنزاف . وفى  ذلك الوقت توفى قائد ثورة يوليو الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر فى سبتمبر 1970. 

 وتولى الحكم الرئيس أنور السادات            

 وبدأ سياسة إعداد الدولة لحرب التحرير ووضعت  كافة إمكانات الدولة استعداداً للحرب حتى كان يوم السادس من أكتوبر 1973 ،  قام الجيشان المصري والسوري فى وقت واحد ببدء معركة تحرير الأرض العربية من  الاحتلال الإسرائيلي وانتصر الجيش المصرى ورفعت أعلام مصر على الضفة  الشرقية لقناة السويس بعد ساعات من الهجوم . 
 وقد حققت القوات المصرية  انتصاراً كبيراً فى حرب أكتوبر 1973 مما جعل الرئيس أنور السادات يفكر فى  حل النزاع العربي الإسرائيلي حلاً جذرياً وإقامة سلام دائم وعادل فى منطقة  الشرق الأوسط فوقعت مصر على معاهدة السلام مع اسرائيل فى 26 مارس 1979  بمشاركة الولايات المتحدة بعد أن مهدت لها زيارة الرئيس السادات لإسرائيل  فى 1977، وانسحبت إسرائيل من شبه جزيرة سيناء فى 25 أبريل 1982، وانسحبت من  شريط طابا الحدودي بناء على التحكيم الذى تم فى محكمة العدل الدولية عام  1989. 

 وفى أكتوبر 1981 تولى الرئيس مبارك      

 حكم مصر وبدأ عهده بالعمل على تحقيق الاستقرار  الداخلي وتدعيم وترسيخ مبادئ الديموقراطية وسيادة القانون والسلام  الاجتماعى والوحدة الوطنية ، وكان الاهتمام الأكبر هو تحقيق التنمية  الشاملة والمتواصلة . 
  **************************************************   ***************************
وهكذا  كما ترى عزيزى القارئ
 مصر كانت وما زالت محط انظار واطماع الجميع منذ  اقدم
 العصور
 بدءا من الهكسوس ثم الفرس ثم الاغريق ثم الرومان
  ومرورا 
 بالمماليك والاتراك والصليبيين والمغول والفرانساويين
  والانجليز واخرهم اليهود
 و مع كل ذلك كانت قلعة حصينه لم يستطع احد  النيل منها
 وكانت بشعبها العظيم ترد الغزاه عن كل المسلمين
 فصدق  رسول الله الذى قال
 (اذا فتح الله عليكم بعدى مصر فاتخذوا منها جندا  كثيفا 
 فذلك الجند هم خير اجناد الارض لانهم فى رباط الى يوم القيامة)

----------

